# Vaping & Headaches



## Rob Fisher

OK I have finally nailed the reason I sometimes get headaches... it is most certainly vaping related and it's when I vape non-stop without thinking... the misses is at work and I have my REO's loaded and I'm playing around on the net and I just vape and vape...

Read this thread... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/nicotine-absorption.2638/

Without me knowing it I am taking in more nicotine than when I was when I was smoking! 

I do vape a lot and way more cloud blowing than I did when I was on stinkies... now I have gone down to 9mg nic and I also have Keira loaded with 0mg for when I'm vaping mindlessly.

I've now got this hobby taped and my headaches have gone!

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Die Kriek

I'm glad you got it sorted Oom @Rob Fisher 

In my experience, headaches are most often due to too little water. I moved my PC today, forgot the water bottle at the old spot, and didn't notice it. I notice it now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt

In my experience the headaches start when I'm pretty close to doing a silver  but plenty water does do the trick


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I will take in some more water and see if it makes the difference.


----------



## ET

sadly cups of cofee don't count

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

While the water may help there is absolutely no doubt that my headaches were nic overdoses! I have now run in-depth tests and it's a concrete fact!

I started to get a headache earlier on and switched to zero nic and have been vaping up a storm and my headache has gone.

Every time I overdo it I get a headache!

I have to say I'm now sorted!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow @Oupa you are up very late! I'm off to bed now! I suggest you also hit the sack!


----------



## Oupa

Lol... I'll sleep when I'm dead @Rob Fisher ... for now it's my tripple B keeping me busy: baba, bokkie and business

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## bjorn

I also get it when overdoing the vaping. FYI, on the water subject, it also works for hangovers. Take big gulps of the stuff after a heavy night and try to hit at least 2L by noon. That is, if you're up by then...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vixen

Yep, had so much fun clouding up the lounge while surfing the net that the nic bit me right in the head. Lol. But I listened to my body and now using 3mg doses (totally hooked on VM Menthol Ice)  so no more headaches and clouding up a storm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

So glad you found the solution @Rob Fisher !!!
Celebration all round!


----------

